
Embark launches as a competitor to Ubers Otto in the self driving truck space - bmoak
http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/24/embark-launches-self-driving-truck-technology/
======
lemiant
I'm one of the founders at Embark. We're super excited to show what we've been
working on to the world! Happy to answer any questions.

And also... we're hiring! If you want to work on a small team with a strong
vision that's tackling one of the most important problems of our generation,
you should get in touch.

[https://embark.recruiterbox.com/](https://embark.recruiterbox.com/)

~~~
somudrog
do you have any pending lawsuits?

------
bigbluehonkers
I've been following this space for a while. Looks like its starting to heat
up.

------
theopenroad
I wish someone would create a robot to replace twenty year olds that replace
grown men's jobs.

